# Ideas for the yard deco



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have a very large rock formations in our yard. I need ideas to make it look better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like it's got deep enough crevices to put soil and drought tolerant plants in. Succulent kind of plants. Hen and Chicks is one. 

I see someone likes GM trucks. While mine isn't white or a Z it's a GMC.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, it’s not going anywhere! Jim tried to get it out several years ago with his tractor, but it wouldn’t budge. That’s a good idea. I’ll see what I can find. I’ve tried several different plants but the soil is too shallow and it mostly gets the afternoon sun which scorches the plants.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, hen and chicks or other succulents probably won't work. Not if it gets the afternoon sun. 

If you can wedge some rocks in the crevices it might give you the added depth for sun loving plants. The question is, what would they be?

Bet the Monkey Grass would do well there. That stuff can grow on concrete. But it wouldn't be very pretty.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, probably not. I can’t even get any moss to grow in the front.


----------

